# Te es cómodo / Te resulta cómodo



## elroy

Según tengo entendido, en castellano tanto "te es cómodo" como "te resulta cómodo" están bien dichos. Por ejemplo:

_¿Te *es* cómodo leer en castellano?
¿Te *resulta* cómodo leer en castellano?_

¿Cómo es en catalán? ¿Se pueden usar los dos verbos (es decir, los equivalentes en catalán)? De ser así, ¿son igual de comunes/idiomáticos, o hay una preferencia para uno u otro?

¡Gracias!


----------



## Xiscomx

Fugint de la literalitat i seguint el mateix ordre que has establert, escriuria cosa semblant a:

Et sents bé llegint castellà?
Et trobes a gust llegint castellà?


----------



## gvergara

No comprenc ben bé què volen dir les preguntes... Si la persona respon que no se sent bé/a gust llegint castellà, vol dir que no li agrada fer-ho?


----------



## Xiscomx

No és que no li agradi, sinó més bé que se sent insegur i vacil·lant a causa de creure's encara poc entrenat.


----------



## gvergara

Ja, gràcies Xiscomx, us ho preguntava perquè la pregunta semblava (i encara em sembla) estranya al meu cervell castellanoparlant xilè. Jo faria aquella mena de pregunta si volgués saber si la persona amb qui parlo se sent bé quan està con algú que no coneix ben bé, o referint-se a la feina nova d'algú. Pensava que potser es podria dir una cosa com ara:
_
I ja t'has acostumat a llegir castellà?_


----------



## Penyafort

Al meu parer, fugir de la literalitat i evitar coses com "et resulta...", tot i no ser considerades incorrectes, em sembla bé, però crec que la paraula "còmode" sí expressa en aquest context quelcom de molt definit que no és ben bé equivalent a "a gust".  

Per mi simplement seria: *Et sents còmode *(_o_* còmoda*)* llegint... / a l'hora de llegir... / quan llegeixes...*


----------



## Dymn

Idiomáticamente hablando me _resultan _más naturales las alternativas planteadas por Xisco o Penyafort, pero en general sí, se pueden usar ambas, y suenan idiomáticas en varios contextos. De tener que escoger entre las dos, en este caso optaría por "_em resulta_". Me da la sensación de que _"em resulta" _es más subjetivo, indica más cómo cree que es el hablante alguna cosa, y que "_m'és_" es más objetivo. P.ej. yo preferiría "_em resulta interessant_", "_em resulta curiós_", en cambio "_m'és / em resulta difícil_", "_m'és / em resulta fàcil_" pueden ir con ambas, y algunas como "_m'és propi_" o "_m'és aliè_" solo pueden ir con "_ser_".


----------



## elroy

¡Gracias por todas las respuestas!

Ya veo que el ejemplo podría resultar  raro sin más contexto. Os explico: una vez me preguntó una amiga mallorquina: “¿Te es cómodo leer en español?”. Siendo yo hablante no nativo del castellano, aunque lo hablaba bastante bien, mi amiga quería saber si también podía _leerlo_ (es decir, leer novelas etc. en castellano) con comodidad.

Ayer lo estaba hablando con una amiga valenciana, quien me dijo que ella habría dicho: “¿Te resulta cómodo leer en español?”. La amiga valenciana habla catalán, pero no a nivel de nativa creo, mientras que la amiga mallorquina sí lo habla(ba) a nivel de nativa, con lo cual me entró la duda de si su uso de “es” y no “resulta” se debía a una influencia del catalán.

Añado que al plantearle mi duda sobre una posible influencia del catalán, la amiga valenciana me comentó que a lo mejor ella diría “trobes fàcil” en catalán. Me parece entonces, partiendo tanto de sus comentarios como de los vuestros, que en catalán ninguna de las dos formulaciones castellanas es particularmente idiomática, y que a lo mejor el uso de “es” en castellano no tiene nada que ver con el catalán.

Ahora me ha entrado curiosidad: ¿Qué preferís vosotros en castellano, “es” o “resulta”? ¿Qué habríais dicho en la frase / el contexto que os he puesto?

(Perdonad que escriba en castellano. Entiendo perfectamente el catalán escrito pero no lo puedo escribir. Sentíos libres de contestar en cualquiera de los dos idiomas.)


----------



## Xiscomx

Ambdues, en el mateix ordre, són fàcilment reproduïbles en mallorquí.


----------



## Circunflejo

Xiscomx said:


> No és que no li agradi, sinó més bé que se sent insegur i vacil·lant a causa de creure's encara poc entrenat.


Pot ser allò que dius, però també pot ser que no t'agradi.


Penyafort said:


> *Et sents còmode *(_o_* còmoda*)* llegint...*



I la traducció literal al castellà (te sientes cómodo/a leyendo...) potser sigui la millor versió en castellà malgrat que _te resulta cómodo_ tampoc no està pas malament.


----------



## gvergara

Mmmm pot ser que a mi no em soni familiar perquè al meu país crec que no expressaríem això fent servir _resultar còmode_ en aquest contexte. Moltes gràcies per les vostres explicacions!


----------



## Dymn

Aviam, jo sempre he pensat que "_ser_" és més català que "_resultar_", però no n'estic gens segur, i buscant exemples i repetint-me les frases en tots dos idiomes dubto que ho pugui fonamentar. No crec en qualsevol cas que la diferència entre català i castellà sigui enorme en aquest cas. Un problema de "_m'és_" és que és homòfon amb "_més_", i a vegades pot quedar cacofònic.


----------

